# Looking To Go Faster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## NEWBY (Aug 24, 2004)

Good day all I just baught a NEW BRIGHT HUMMER H2. I have being using it lots but its just not fast enough, I am looking to get a new motor for the rc truck, and make it fast. If anyone, has any ideas for type of motor that is going to make this thing go fast it would be greatfull. Some other things that might be of some help is the scal of the truck is 1:6, 9.6v NiMH rechargeable battery pacl not sure of what kinda motor is in it now but I just want speed


----------



## Alpha (Sep 19, 2002)

IF it's a store bought model check the instructions and manufacturers web page for any option parts. You may want to ask your local Hobby shop to take a look at it and I'm sure they could tell you if another motor could be used.


----------



## dgraham225 (Dec 6, 2002)

twitch0606 said:


> well im sure that there is not much to do with them if u want to go faster i suggest that u buy a new car like a t4 or t3 BUT only buy associated NEVER losi (they suck) alright, maybe try looking on towerhobbies.com or stormerhobbies.com they might have some good deals for ya. GOOD LUCK.


ya, way to go man. spread your biased opinion everywhere and create more morons like yourself. just what we need...

neither Losi or Associated suck. they are both top contenders in the 1/10 scale offroad market. they each have their place. before i would buy one, i would find my local track and see what the majority of the people run. if its almost even, its the drivers choice. if its pretty uneven odds one way or another, i am sure there is a good reason for it. 

but it doesnt sound like you are quite ready for racing. but the new-brite cars arent made to go much faster than what they do now. even if you get a better motor, chances are the speed control circuitry wont hold up. and if it does, the cheap plastic transmission gears wont hold up to the extra load. point being, there isnt a whole lot you can do without major modification. like they said, if you want more, get something thats intended for a more race setting. perhaps a cheap alternative is a Duratrax Evader truck or buggy. theyre not t he best for racing either, but they are a little quicker and are upgradeable.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

And I second That one dgraham 225.well put


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

I second that also.


----------

